# Antique Brass Shotgun



## ssgmeader (Jan 6, 2015)

I really like this kit. I've got to get a few more. Just realized the 2nd photo is a bit out of focus. Didn't notice it until it posted in the thread as the HUGE photo it apparently is.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 7, 2015)

They are nice pens and write really well . I like the antler on there.


----------



## TimR (Jan 7, 2015)

Great combo of materials. I like that antique brass, hadn't seen that before.


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 7, 2015)

Looks great from here.
Well done.

Les


----------



## Kevin (Jan 7, 2015)

Nice! I dig that kit and what you did with it.


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 7, 2015)

Very Nice


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 7, 2015)

I like the combination of the two different materials. Very eye appealing.


----------



## ssgmeader (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks for the kind comments. I wish the Bubinga had been a bit more red. I was trying to make the cap look as much like a real shell as possible. I may even do the next one with red acrylic cap.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 7, 2015)

You might try some Bloodwood if your looking for a red wood.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 7, 2015)

I think the antler rocks on that kit! I like the two tone antler wood combo but can't help but wonder what all antler would look like. Nice job Adrian.


----------



## ssgmeader (Jan 8, 2015)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> You might try some Bloodwood if your looking for a red wood.



I thought of that but I've used plenty of bloodwood before on other pens and it's not quite red enough. Maybe I'll try to find some Redheart


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 8, 2015)

ssgmeader said:


> I thought of that but I've used plenty of bloodwood before on other pens and it's not quite red enough. Maybe I'll try to find some Redheart



The right piece of manzanita burl might get u what you're looking for ?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 8, 2015)

I think some B&W ebony or ABW with a little sap would also look good to complement the black areas of the antler.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 8, 2015)

Looks good...how about purpleheart?


----------



## ssgmeader (Jan 8, 2015)

Purple heart isn't the effect I was trying to get. Although I bet some Ambonya will snaz the next one right up.


----------

